# 1,000th Member surpassed



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Chris:

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!! Nodakoutdoors just passed the 1,000th member mark. Keep up the excellent work and a sincere thank you for allowing a forum that is free of censorship.

Cheers :beer:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Nice work Hustad. I hope you get 10,000 more.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks!

The site IS what it is because of everyone who's supported it. There's millions of websites but you all chose to come here...and for that I thank you.


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

I cant believe how fast this site is growing. Never ceases to amaze me, you've got a great site Chris!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

No doubt the quality of the site as well as the content keeps it growing!! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Mad Props Huey on making THE site!!! :beer:


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Wow - the acceleration in growth is amazing here.
Keep up the good work Chris.

Added 300 folks more in just the last month and a half - and looks
like everyone else checks in during lunch as there are 60 some folks
on right now (12:30 pm Monday).

great site Chris.

M.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks Mark!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Congrats Hustad :beer:


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks Chris for putting together such a great site. By far the most informative waterfowl site for this region. Hope you get a thousand more. Oh and who is the lucky 1000 member? Good luck and have fun this upcoming weekend


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Remember this one? Holy crap! 1000????

Where is the counter and what are we at now?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Bottom of index page

Our users have posted a total of 417981 articles
We have 20586 registered users


----------

